# A question



## thetruth (Mar 21, 2006)

I heard a rumor many years ago that I just thought I would try to clarify.  Was Mr Parker waiting for a senior rank to question the validity (this is a nice version of what i heard) of the infinite insights series to then make them the next head of American Kenpo?

Just something I heard but have been unable to clarify.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Ray (Mar 21, 2006)

thetruth said:
			
		

> I heard a rumor many years ago that I just thought I would try to clarify. Was Mr Parker waiting for a senior rank to question the validity (this is a nice version of what i heard) of the infinite insights series to then make them the next head of American Kenpo?
> 
> Just something I heard but have been unable to clarify.


That statement was on the Tracy Web Site. I'm not sure I believe it - of course, I'm not calling the Tracy's fibbers.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 21, 2006)

I will.  
    I don't think its true at all.  Rememebr that Mr. Parker was still a relatively young man when he died unexpectedly. Why name a new leader when you aren't going any where?    I don't think he was thinking in terms of sucessers any way. Or perhpas he wanted all of his students to succeed him.

Brian Jones


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 21, 2006)

It really doesn't matter to me I won't be the successor to any system. I am just trying to be the best I can be. I am also perfectly happy following Mr. Pick and the UKF. So I guess it really comes down to what house you fall under. The Tracy house or the Parker house. But here is what I perceive as the truth. None of us were there except for supposedly Mr. Tracy. So the only two that know are Mr. Parker (he has passed) and Mr. Tracy (who will tell you the truth as he knows it).

V/R

Rick


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2006)

That is all in the past and belongs to EP and AT.  The future belongs to all of us.  The future of kenpo rests in our empty hands!


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 21, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> That is all in the past and belongs to EP and AT. The future belongs to all of us. The future of kenpo rests in our empty hands!


 
You are corect.  I guess I just got to ranting and raving.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## jazkiljok (Mar 21, 2006)

thetruth said:
			
		

> I heard a rumor many years ago that I just thought I would try to clarify.  Was Mr Parker waiting for a senior rank to question the validity (this is a nice version of what i heard) of the infinite insights series to then make them the next head of American Kenpo?
> 
> Just something I heard but have been unable to clarify.
> 
> ...



yes, exactly, he was also waiting for some one to grab a pebble from his hand, that would have done it as well... or so i heard.


----------



## thetruth (Mar 22, 2006)

jazkiljok said:
			
		

> yes, exactly, he was also waiting for some one to grab a pebble from his hand, that would have done it as well... or so i heard.



I think you will find that others here have also heard the same thing so rather than attempting humour by being smart why not offer something useful.

A question for those looking to be constructive.
I have not read the infinite insights series. Are they a useful text or is there stuff in there which warrents questioning?

Cheers
Sam


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 22, 2006)

The whole series is definitely worth the read and the purchase price.  It is required reading material at our school.  I think it definitely opens your mind to the possibilities.  I guess that is why they are called "Infinite Insights".  I use the books on a weekly basis.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 22, 2006)

thetruth said:
			
		

> I think you will find that others here have also heard the same thing so rather than attempting humour by being smart why not offer something useful.
> 
> A question for those looking to be constructive.
> I have not read the infinite insights series. Are they a useful text or is there stuff in there which warrents questioning?
> ...


 
OK you brought it up Humor aside.

1. I am not senior enough to bother myself with that.

2. I am perfectly happy under Mr. Pick.

3. The only people that truly know are Mr. Parker and Mr. Tracy.

4. I have read all of the infinite insights into kenpo as well as Mr. Parkers other books at least 4 times over the past 16 years. Maybe I don't know enough about kenpo or the history but I can't find any bullcrap in them.

5. With all that being said don't bring a question like that to the Ed Parker forum and have such thin skin we weren't attacking you we were just having a little fun (not at your expense). Take that question over to Kenpo Talk to the Tracy forum and they will give you the real answer or go to the Tracy Website get the number and spend the money to call him yourself and give us the feedback and then just maybe then we will all run and put on checkerboard gis and join the Tracy House. 

6. Until that happens Who cares hit the mats and start bopping your friend and make new friends along the way in other Kenpo Families share the knowledge and break bread and most importantly Have FUN.

V/R

Rick


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 22, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> The whole series is definitely worth the read and the purchase price. It is required reading material at our school. I think it definitely opens your mind to the possibilities. I guess that is why they are called "Infinite Insights". I use the books on a weekly basis.


 
I agree HK Phooey "infinite"...never ending, "insights" ...knowledge of.
W.R.
Rich


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 22, 2006)

The Infinite Insights series has good information but Mr. Parker needed a better editor. The series was not likely a test of his senior students who I'm sure did question aspects of the books. 

Jeff


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 22, 2006)

From your perspective, what parts of "Infinite Insights" might some of Mr. Parker's senior students question?

Brian Jones


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2006)

thetruth said:
			
		

> I heard a rumor many years ago that I just thought I would try to clarify.  Was Mr Parker waiting for a senior rank to question the validity (this is a nice version of what i heard) of the infinite insights series to then make them the next head of American Kenpo?
> 
> Just something I heard but have been unable to clarify.
> 
> ...


Another really bad rumor sir. I am represented in every volume of Infinite Insights, (thinner like Dennis Conatser). I also watched Mr. Parker put all of these books together hurriedly to insure the projects completion before he became unabled to finish them. (He had a premonition of his own impending immediate death) 

A great deal of it he intended to re-do because he was very dissatisfied with the very hurried end results. The material therein represents the beginning of the 'motion era' and commercial system. He also states in the book itself that the information is from the early seventies, and it took him ten years to accumulate it for the books. So consider how old this information is relative to what Parker himself was doing in the late eighties before he passed away.

However there is a mistaken notion that he wrote the books exclusively for his own Kenpo Students. This is completely untrue. Ed Parker wrote the books in his attempt to broaden his commercial appeal and to hopefully penetrate other styles with his concepts. He realized that the bulk of his black belts came from other styles and they were reasonable successful. In an effort to broaden and repeat that success, they were written for the martial arts community in general, and actually contain mistakes, along with contradictions of concepts and ideas. 

*MANY* of us pointed some of these things out, and his answer was succinctly simple.  "A concept that may appeal to one tradition may be rejected by another, therefore by inserting multiple ideas, I'm assured a greater chance that something will be acceptable to various groups of thought within the many styles." He called it "shotgun writing." "There should be something there to appeal to just about everyone in the arts that they could use." he said.

I've often heard the many 'urban kenpo legends,' that talk about how Parker 'intentionally' put mistakes in his works to see if anyone would notice and step forward to correct them. Or how about the one that says the 'orange' belts was actually a 'manufacturing mistake' that came out wrong, and was bought really cheap and inserted in the system to save money, etc.

Don't believe the stories. there is very little truth to any of them. Most were started by old Parker students either after they left him, or mostly after he passed away. I heard very little of this crap when the Kahuna was alive, and since he's passed away, newer and bigger ones emerge everyday. Many come from Parker students who have inserted themselves into these 'legends' when the only reference you can find of them is on the tree. So what else is new?


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 23, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Another really bad rumor sir. I am represented in every volume of Infinite Insights, (thinner like Dennis Conatser). I also watched Mr. Parker put all of these books together hurriedly to insure the projects completion before he became unabled to finish them. (He had a premonition of his own impending immediate death)
> 
> A great deal of it he intended to re-do because he was very dissatisfied with the very hurried end results. The material therein represents the beginning of the 'motion era' and commercial system. He also states in the book itself that the information is from the early seventies, and it took him ten years to accumulate it for the books. So consider how old this information is relative to what Parker himself was doing in the late eighties before he passed away.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Doc.  

Have you heard the rumor about Doc One time he ... oh never mind.  You you would just tell the truth and spoil the fun.  

Just Kidding have a great Kenpo Day.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Thanks Doc.
> 
> Have you heard the rumor about Doc One time he ... oh never mind.  You you would just tell the truth and spoil the fun.
> 
> ...


We have a saying in law enforement sir. "Admit nothing, deny everything, and demand proof."


----------



## thetruth (Mar 25, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Another really bad rumor sir. I am represented in every volume of Infinite Insights, (thinner like Dennis Conatser). I also watched Mr. Parker put all of these books together hurriedly to insure the projects completion before he became unabled to finish them. (He had a premonition of his own impending immediate death)
> 
> A great deal of it he intended to re-do because he was very dissatisfied with the very hurried end results. The material therein represents the beginning of the 'motion era' and commercial system. He also states in the book itself that the information is from the early seventies, and it took him ten years to accumulate it for the books. So consider how old this information is relative to what Parker himself was doing in the late eighties before he passed away.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mr Chapel

I am actually getting back into American Kenpo after many years absence (due to me leaving for another style).  I think I will cease listening to such rumours.   Sorry I was thin skinned guys I'd had a rough day.  
Cheers
Sam


----------



## Doc (Mar 25, 2006)

thetruth said:
			
		

> Thank you Mr Chapel
> 
> I am actually getting back into American Kenpo after many years absence (due to me leaving for another style).  I think I will cease listening to such rumours.   Sorry I was thin skinned guys I'd had a rough day.
> Cheers
> Sam


Don't sweat the small stuff sir.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 25, 2006)

No worries just remember to help bring you up on those bad days.

There Are a 1000 or more men and women in Iraq and Afganistan that would take your bad day here for a good day over there and that is coming from someone who was there,  Have fun and live life to the fullest.

Now go have a great Kenpo Day If I was in your neck of the woods I would come over and let you beat on me.

V/R  

Rick


----------

